# Jump shooting ducks



## Sean065 (Dec 8, 2014)

Can you jump shoot ducks from a kayak?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Loaded gun only if not under motor or sail power. Need land owner permission or public land under you, on Rivers this includes both sides.


----------



## Sean065 (Dec 8, 2014)

So paddling is fine, good deal


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Leash the paddle. Trust me on that.


----------



## waterfowl_warrior09 (Apr 29, 2014)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Leash the paddle. Trust me on that.


Lol. I'll second that. Especially in moving water. Hand paddling a kayak is way harder than it sounds


----------



## Sean065 (Dec 8, 2014)

I have a leash on my paddle, i was thinking of throwing one on my shotgun as well


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Leash the paddle. Trust me on that.


We called those 'stupid straps' in the Army.


----------

